# Another 1st



## ddbck (Feb 21, 2016)

This is another 1st for me. Great forum everybody! & thanks!  Wife made her usual meatloaf 1lb beef, 2lb ground pork, onion, bell pepper, various spices. Flattend it out and layered with black forest ham & swiss cheese. Rolled it up then rolled again in a bacon weave. Seran wrapped it, put in refrigerator over night. Into the smoker this afternoon with hickory chunks.














9ce2f8219daf92c



__ ddbck
__ Feb 21, 2016



















659e2a7cb752dc8



__ ddbck
__ Feb 21, 2016






Wow, this turned out fantastic! The whole family had seconds!













b224d112450e4f0



__ ddbck
__ Feb 22, 2016


















db8baa541e5b96c



__ ddbck
__ Feb 22, 2016


----------



## four20 (Feb 21, 2016)

You got my attention. Im waiting for the finished product.


----------



## gearjammer (Feb 21, 2016)

Can't wait to see the results, great start though.

Keep on smokin'                 Ed


----------



## b-one (Feb 21, 2016)

Is it done yet?????:bigsmile:


----------



## ddbck (Feb 22, 2016)

It turned out fantastic! The whole family had seconds! Posted final pics in opening thread.


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 22, 2016)

Heh, isn't this hobby a blast? You literally cannot buy something like that but you can make it yourself, any way you want.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2016)

Great job!

That is one fantastic looking meatloaf!

Points to you!!

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 23, 2016)

Now THAT is a fatty.  Great idea using your wife's meatloaf.  Turned out great








Gary


----------



## pigglywiggly (May 30, 2016)

Think I am going to make one of these tonight. Had a smoked meatloaf at a local bbq joint very similar to this and it was awesome. I am going to use some gouda instead of swiss.

Just curious how long this big boy took. Figuring with 3 lbs of ground meat and another 1/3 of ham or so will take around 3 hours, that sound about right? Would be smoking around 275-300 to end up with crisper bacon.


----------

